# Un identified downhill bike?



## funk2monk (18 Jul 2019)

i found this bike and have put wheels and bars on it but not sure of make?
It had loads of aftermarket stickers on it but the ‘sting’ on the frame looks original.
The forks are one piece carbon with the word hunter or shunter? on them.
Frame is aluminium and very light. Rear swing arm pivots on pedal crank is also aluminium.
Any clues greatly appreciated.


----------



## Phaeton (18 Jul 2019)

No idea but I do like the look of it


----------



## Jody (18 Jul 2019)

Given the frame design it wreaks of early 00's.


----------



## funk2monk (19 Jul 2019)

funk2monk said:


> i found this bike and have put wheels and bars on it but not sure of make?
> It had loads of aftermarket stickers on it but the ‘sting’ on the frame looks original.
> The forks are one piece carbon with the word hunter or shunter? on them.
> Frame is aluminium and very light. Rear swing arm pivots on pedal crank is also aluminium.
> Any clues greatly appreciated.



Just to add some more information as I would love to know who manufactured this frame?

The headset is made by woodman and I now think the sticker on the forks is nothing to do with hem. The forks are pretty substantial and have no manufacturing details on them at all?
Like wise with the swing arm, I cant see any manufacturing details on there.
I agree its a 00's era bike but where and who made it still eludes me.


----------



## unlikely (20 Jul 2019)

I'm reliably told, it's a late 90's Rotec frame, with possibly White Brothers or Risse forks.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (20 Jul 2019)

It looks homemade!


----------



## funk2monk (21 Jul 2019)

After a bit more research I think its a DDG Slammer 2

Thank you for your help and thoughts


----------



## Drago (21 Jul 2019)

Although the frame differs in details to a DDG S2. Does seem likely to be a DDG though.


----------



## unlikely (21 Jul 2019)

Well looks my source was useless!

I can't really tell from the photos, but I can't help but wonder if the forks are Marzocchi Shivers?


----------



## Spiderweb (22 Jul 2019)

Definitely looks like an old DDG Slammer. Could possibly have Pazzaz carbon fork.


----------



## funk2monk (30 Jul 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 476638
> View attachment 476639
> 
> 
> Definitely looks like an old DDG Slammer. Could possibly have Pazzaz carbon fork.


Hi Spiderweb,

Having had a closer look you are right they are Pazzaz carbon forks. I've never seen these before but they seem very well made?
As I said earlier its a freebee so not too worried as it rides very well. Always nice to put a name to a bike and its components though. Many Thanks,.


----------

